# Team 6



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Team 6
BucksOnly
smurphysgirl
csunnysloan
rackless
tanleggedjuliet


----------



## BucksOnly (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! Lets see what we can come up with for a team name. Does anyone have any ideas to get started?


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey! I haven't thought of anything yet for a team name. I can't wait to get in the woods this year! Team 6 will be my motivation to get out there on those really cold mornings when I would normally want to crawl back in bed. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Checking in! TEAM 6 lets pull together and show the other teams what archery hunting really is


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey all, just saw that I'm on team 6...looking forward to posting hunting success with all of you this year. Happy Hunting!
Suggestion: Team 6: Taking it to the woods!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone to read the rules before the posting of entries. There are a few revisions to the rules so please scroll down to the bottom of the rules thread to read the updates!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey y'all! I'm so excited about this coming season even more now. Good suggestion smurphysgirl.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

tanleggedjuliet said:


> Hey y'all! I'm so excited about this coming season even more now. Good suggestion smurphysgirl.


ty, let's hear some other suggestions!!!!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok I got a robinhood over the weekend but I can't get my photos to upload. Working on it.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

rackless said:


> Ok I got a robinhood over the weekend but I can't get my photos to upload. Working on it.


 Woo Hoo! Congrats! Way to Go!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

WOO HOO! great pic!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

smurphysgirl said:


> Woo Hoo! Congrats! Way to Go!


Thank you, thank you. Thank you very much lol.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

smurphysgirl said:


> Woo Hoo! Congrats! Way to Go!


Great Job! BF said I wasnt allowed to try and get robinhood! Sd I would damage my arrow. 
Arrow can be replaced. I just want the point for my team...lol

Btw I was out shooting my target and a baby bunny came out in front of me and all I could think of was earning 10 pts. Didnt have the heart to kill a baby...sorry team for the let down

Good luck team 6


Anybody think of a team name yet?


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey team 6.

I just shot a robinhood. Im so excited

Will post pic this p.m


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

That's so awesome, congrats csunnysloan.


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate to hijack your team thread but see post 16 and 17. Csunnysloan refused to listen. She just recently picked up archery and I could tell from the beginning she was a natural. She has been shooting tight groups since day one. I told her once she gets her sights dialed in to start shooting spots and not groups. 

Well, she dialed in her 20 and everyday (including many days in 110 degree heat) has been shooting a crazy amount of arrows. Today, she decided to start dialing in her 30 yard pin. 3 shots in she shoots a robinhood! I have been shooting for 15 years and have tore a lot of fletchings and busted a lot of nocks over the years, but have NEVER shot a robin hood. 

I just wanted to share my take on things and let everyone know how proud of her I am. Even though I bought the arrows and told her while robin hoods are cool, They GET EXPENSIVE. For my sake, please start shooting spots.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

WMDTalley said:


> I just wanted to share my take on things and let everyone know how proud of her I am. Even though I bought the arrows and told her while robin hoods are cool, They GET EXPENSIVE. For my sake, please start shooting spots.


Awe, Thanks Babe!
Well, I really didn't try for a robin hood, it just happened!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

So here it is....my Robin Hood

Went to site in my 30yd pin & on my 3rd arrow this is what I got!!


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

What is this team stuff??


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

csunnysloan said:


> Hey team 6.
> 
> I just shot a robinhood. Im so excited
> 
> Will post pic this p.m


WOO HOO! Way to Go & Great Pic  



WMDTalley said:


> I hate to hijack your team thread but see post 16 and 17. Csunnysloan refused to listen. She just recently picked up archery and I could tell from the beginning she was a natural. She has been shooting tight groups since day one. I told her once she gets her sights dialed in to start shooting spots and not groups.
> 
> Well, she dialed in her 20 and everyday (including many days in 110 degree heat) has been shooting a crazy amount of arrows. Today, she decided to start dialing in her 30 yard pin. 3 shots in she shoots a robinhood! I have been shooting for 15 years and have tore a lot of fletchings and busted a lot of nocks over the years, but have NEVER shot a robin hood.
> 
> I just wanted to share my take on things and let everyone know how proud of her I am. Even though I bought the arrows and told her while robin hoods are cool, They GET EXPENSIVE. For my sake, please start shooting spots.


Very cool...great support!



PiNkDaNiElLe :] said:


> What is this team stuff??


Hey Pink, u may want to contact Alpha Doe and see if you can still get added to a team (these are hunting teams for the 2011 hunting season)


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Robin Hood #2!

We don't get points team 6  but at least I can shoot...lol


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

csunnysloan said:


> View attachment 1134349
> 
> 
> Robin Hood #2!
> ...


LOL good job...they are cool, but get expensive after the first one!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome shooting csunny!
Thanks everyone!
Way to start off the comp, GO TEAM 6!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. We don't have a team name yet. Any ideas?


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I stil cannot think of a name. I will think of something today while im at the range. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mind about a name is Artemis; the greek goddess of the wilderness, the hunt, and wild animals.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Team Name Ideas: Takin' it to the woods, Girlz in the Woodz, Team LOL (Living out loud)...


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

I like them all, lol.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally like Girls in the Woods!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

csunnysloan said:


> I personally like Girls in the Woods!


TY, that's 2 for that name (csunnysloan & myself) anyone else wanna go with that, or any other suggestion? We are nameless :0(


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok team! I say we just stick with 


*Girlz n' the Woodz*

If you all agree I will post to Alphadoe our final decision


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

csunnysloan said:


> Ok team! I say we just stick with
> 
> 
> *Girlz n' the Woodz*
> ...


Go with it


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Girlz in the woodz:thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I got 2 Robinhoods today. This picture is of the 2nd one. Thats a total of 4 Robinhoods in 4 weeks.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

That's impressive! But if I were you I'd start shooting at a different spot each time. You're going to have to stock up on all new arrows soon!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

I got my Missouri Tags yesterday. So now I can hunt Oklahoma and Missouri. This is exciting for me


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Team 6. I havent heard from any of you in a while. Just want to check in and see if everyone is getting ready for this hunting season. Also anyone have any good bucks on trailcams? I have 2 cameras out on my grandparents propertyt and am only getting 2 very young bucks. I dont think they are worth shooting. 

Hope to hear from other team members soon


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Checked 1 of my Oklahoma trailcam's today and got a couple of decent bucks.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice csunnysloan! Hope you have the opportunity to put one down! So excited hunting season is just 3 weeks away for me...loving the change in the air, it's beginning to smell like fall. Have seen a few leaves falling, and am definitely looking forward to cooler weather! We have a decent 10 pt on cam click here to see them I claimed dibs on the ground blind for opening day! LOL Since then we've caught a lot of does on tc pics. Should be an awesome season! >>>------------------->


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks smurphysgirl! Hoping to get sum bigger bucks on the TC. I have yet to see one doe. Seems kinds odd. 

Nice TC pics you have. Its nice calling first dib's.


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's the one I'm after!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice tanleggedjuliet....thwack!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

10....More.....Days!!!
>>>-------------> 
I am so ready to get in the woods!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

10 days(7 now)??? Jealous! 2 whole weeks here. I'm especially pumped bc we put a camera out in a new spot a few days ago and have 2 new monster bucks to add to the hit list! Woo hoo! Hopefully I'll be able to add lots of points to our team!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

Here they are! The hubs wants the one on the left and I really want the one on the right. Our lease has deer with genetics of just about zero brow tines, so it was a shock to see the brows on this guy!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Hey Ladies, Sorry I haven't been on much...no deer for me yet this season...but I had a visitor in the blind yesterday and got my first kill of the season! Check it out!*







Yes, it really did spin down from the top of the inside of the blind right beside me...NO, I'm not claiming to have shot it....but I DID KILL IT! LOL


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

That's spider is sick! Hunt would have been over for me right there I would have been screaming so much! 
Update: My hubby shot the deer in the left picture two posts up a couple weeks ago. The deer in the right pic has unfortunately disappeared a few days before season. I haven't gotten any deer with my bow but got a doe with my muzzleloader last week. Picking up the bow again tomorrow and can hopefully get something for us!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats to hubby tanleggedjuliet, and you for your muzzle-doe! Back at it...good luck!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I've been out hunting but haven't had any good bucks come out yet. Got a couple of really nice bobcats that showed up on the TC and I think im more excited to get one of them than a buck. Crazy I know, but hey how often does a beautiful bobcat come out.


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah get yourself a bobcat, that'd be awesome! I've never seen one while hunting and don't know if I'd shoot one if it came out because they look too much like my housecat that I love so much and she'd probably think she was next on my hitlist. Haha, my hubs would disown me if he knew I typed that! Here's a bobcat mount I took a picture of a few weeks ago that I thought was the coolest mount I've ever seen. If you get one and want to get it mounted, maybe this will give you an idea as to what to do with it.


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats awesome. Thks for pic

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------

